# Duece Heavy Dump .......



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Sheesh I love this boy~!!!

























































































This ones for MEGAN!!!! just a little set up ...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaaaaawwwwww Duecy boy! He's so gorgeous.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

your so gansta with your pit!!!! looking good


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

> kg420 Aaaaaawwwwww Duecy boy! He's so gorgeous.


Thank you KG ... sighz can u tell I'm addicted loll



> BLUE PIT BULL MAN your so gansta with your pit!!!! looking good


HaHaHa Matt ~!! Thanks ~smooches~


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Awhhhh Duecey!!! I love him. He looks so lovable! Thanks so much for sharing Ronnie!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww he's so adorable!! I love his gushy lips! And such kind eyes.


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

handsome boy! great picture shots


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I love your little grooming set up! Duece is lookin' might fine girl! Ronnie... I know this sounds pretty weird, but I befriended my boss at an old place of employment. She could be your freaking sister personality and all. I love you girl haha


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

> mygirlmaile Awhhhh Duecey!!! I love him. He looks so lovable! Thanks so much for sharing Ronnie!!


Thank you Shantellie ~!!! He is extremely lovable, such a mush ball and deathly attached to me lol



> Shes Got Heart Awww he's so adorable!! I love his gushy lips! And such kind eyes.


Thank ya Megan , Yea those eyes are a killer for me, he gets basically what ever he wants just looking at me ...



> boy handsome boy! great picture shots


Thanks Boy , I appreciate the compliment!



> Indigo Bully Connection I love your little grooming set up! Duece is lookin' might fine girl! Ronnie... I know this sounds pretty weird, but I befriended my boss at an old place of employment. She could be your freaking sister personality and all. I love you girl haha


Loll Thanks Shana , I can't wait to get more space so I can do more dogs, but I won't complain that little set up serves its purpose so I'm grateful.
Thanks also for the compliment on Duece, I been exercising him more heck he's 15 months old now sighz time flies ... I'm determined to make muscles shine thru that darn brindle lol ... 
Hahaha @ a twin , I'm to mean for a twin in real life ......


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

duece duece duece. i'm coming to pick him up. we're still trading right? u giving me duece first, then u can make the drive to come get pike.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> duece duece duece. i'm coming to pick him up. we're still trading right? u giving me duece first, then u can make the drive to come get pike.


Ha how bout I just keep them BOTH~!! I'm greedy ........


----------



## rando (Dec 9, 2009)

Duece looks awesome, like his jacket


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ronnie your setup is so cute! we have 2 of those tables but i hateeeee them! they're way too short even for me lmao. but awww your setup is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i guess ill have to show you ours LMAO its sooooo not sweet. lmao


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll MEGAN!!! thank ya...... I want the hydrolic one when I move ...... this one was fine for me to move around close and put away since this place is as big as a dog house ...
Then I got rid of some stuff , tossed out my futon and decided to move the dogs crate and wallah ~! My own corner loll ..... Yea that little table kills my back but thank goodness its only on the weekends .......


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Loll MEGAN!!! thank ya...... I want the hydrolic one when I move ...... this one was fine for me to move around close and put away since this place is as big as a dog house ...
> Then I got rid of some stuff , tossed out my futon and decided to move the dogs crate and wallah ~! My own corner loll ..... Yea that little table kills my back but thank goodness its only on the weekends .......


my boss's husband nailed together some wood and put the table on top of the wood, it helped a LOT. we have 2 hydraulics right now. one of them is a swivel hydraulic and if you do big dogs it is a NO GO lmao.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Finally we get pictures of duece lawdy...Ronnie I have to give it 2 you Ronnie, you've done a marvelous job with Duece. He was sick/unhealthy not in the best of shape when you got him. Now he looks happy, has some great muscle coming in and is looking strong..I"m sure hes glad to have you, and I'm sure he'll do what he can 2 make you happy..We need more dog owners like ya... GOOOD DUECE!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

> rando Duece looks awesome, like his jacket


Thanks Rando !! He loves it too ..



Czar said:


> Finally we get pictures of duece lawdy...Ronnie I have to give it 2 you Ronnie, you've done a marvelous job with Duece. He was sick/unhealthy not in the best of shape when you got him. Now he looks happy, has some great muscle coming in and is looking strong..I"m sure hes glad to have you, and I'm sure he'll do what he can 2 make you happy..We need more dog owners like ya... GOOOD DUECE!


OMG you made me motional .... thank you so much David ~!!!
That boy means the world to me and theres nothing I wouldn't do for him.
I'd move mountains to keep him happy and healthy. He keeps a smile on my face even when he's being a brat. But I know you know the feeling, cause your doing an excellent job with Czar , so I guess their both lucky ~!

That is cool MEGAN!!! ... I wouldn't bother putting anything under it now since its official we will me moving, sighz now the house hunt begins, scared to death but eager to have a yard woo hoo !!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

don't be afraid, a new place is good!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

duece ol boy i love that dog!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

1dog said:


> duece ol boy i love that dog!


Duece Loves U too ~!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Loll Thanks Shana , I can't wait to get more space so I can do more dogs, but I won't complain that little set up serves its purpose so I'm grateful.
> Thanks also for the compliment on Duece, I been exercising him more heck he's 15 months old now sighz time flies ... I'm determined to make muscles shine thru that darn brindle lol ...
> Hahaha @ a twin , I'm to mean for a twin in real life ......


Nooo girl, lmfao my boss busted out a golf club to whip some butt for me the third night I was there. You both are gansta!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good looking boy.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

aww thats so cute you tought Duece to fall asleep in gopitbull chat just like his momma....lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Gorgeous dog and very nice rear =) I might add..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Ronnie I knew you were a hottie, total gangsta hottie  And look at the Duecey boy, gawd he is soooo pretty, I love his face, wanna squish it  Thanks for sharing, he really does look awesome


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Duece Loves U too ~!!!!!


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!:woof:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Good looking boy.


Thanks Buz ~!!



> KnineGuy aww thats so cute you tought Duece to fall asleep in gopitbull chat just like his momma....lol


Lol , Thanks Khine ~! hahahaha very funny



> davidfitness83 Gorgeous dog and very nice rear =) I might add..


Thank ya David ~!!!!



> apbtmom76 OMG Ronnie I knew you were a hottie, total gangsta hottie And look at the Duecey boy, gawd he is soooo pretty, I love his face, wanna squish it Thanks for sharing, he really does look awesome


Lol Tye , I swear you make me laugh , smh @ those legs gurlie ~!!
Thanks bunches for both compliments .... Ima squish his face for ya k ...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awe he is soooooo cute! He looks just like (color wise) my American Bulldog I lost a few years ago. He is very handsome!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Awe he is soooooo cute! He looks just like (color wise) my American Bulldog I lost a few years ago. He is very handsome!


Thanks Lisa ~!! Thats my sunshine right there .....


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i love the markings nice dog


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good Lookin Dog


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

gxkon said:


> i love the markings nice dog





> Mcleod15 Good Lookin Dog


Thank you both very Much , Duece and I appreciate the compliments ~!!!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

dang how did i miss this post.........i see i got another dog to add to my go get list..lol.......but he do look good ..thanks for the pics


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

t1dirty said:


> dang how did i miss this post.........i see i got another dog to add to my go get list..lol.......but he do look good ..thanks for the pics


Thanks for the compliment Dirty ~!! Ha @ gettin him I dare ya ~!


----------

